# Chafing



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

After walking the past two times my dogs armpit got really red and irritated. Has anyone else had this problem? It's only on his left side and there's also a small red area on his knee. I was thinking maybe it's from the heat or he might be allergic to something outside.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Rub coconut oil on it it'll be mostly gone in 24 hours. If it's chaffing rub coconut oil on it before the walk. Or Musher's secret. Ecko's pits break out from allergies AND friction. Coconut oil cures both.


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Rub coconut oil on it it'll be mostly gone in 24 hours. If it's chaffing rub coconut oil on it before the walk. Or Musher's secret. Ecko's pits break out from allergies AND friction. Coconut oil cures both.


I'm thinking Tex's break out is from the same, and it was pretty hot so it couldve been friction. I'll buy some coconut oil tonight and see how it works.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

Oo yeah big mater gets chafing bad coconut oil helped

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Rub coconut oil on it it'll be mostly gone in 24 hours. If it's chaffing rub coconut oil on it before the walk. Or Musher's secret. Ecko's pits break out from allergies AND friction. Coconut oil cures both.


Tex's rashes went away with some steroid cream but I picked up some coconut oil for hair yesterday. When I went outside this morning to look at where the rash was he has had significant hair growth after putting that stuff on. Thanks for the advice:thumbsup:


----------

